# Best $400-$500 production take down recurve?



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

To me you are close to the price of something along the lines of a Hoyt Dorado, real close and they are a great bow. You are also real close on the price of a tradtech titan which is a real nice ILF build. If you are looking for the wood look and feel tradtech has two wood ILF builds also the apex and pinnacle II which are both in your price range and great bows. both of those bows can adapt up to better limbs and such as you grow in the sport. Most every bow I have listed here is either an ILF or can have ILF limbs adapted to it in case of the dorado. You can find all of them at lancaster archery and I don't think you would be getting hurt with any of them.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

A Dryad Epic and TT Black Max limbs would fit that budget and be a very fine rig. Would look something like this:



I don't have any limbs that heavy but I may sell the riser if your interested.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd second that about the Dorado, sounds right up your street.


I know what you mean about getting hold of stuff in Canada, its probably the number one most frustrating thing since we moved here!


----------



## boogerman (Sep 10, 2013)

I bought a Samick Nighthawk a couple months ago. Not a lot of time with it yet, but it shoots where I aim, fairly smooth and looks great, especially for the price. What more could I want? Bought it from Lancaster, great service!


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

Type 'omega' in the search forum space and see 100% great reviews by forum members.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

A Hoyt Excel with short WW/SF Axiom+ limbs would make a 62" bow. This would cost around $200 riser + $80 limbs + $20 plunger + $20 wire rest = $320. With WW/SF Premium Carbon limbs would cost around $440. 

I have a 66" Excel with WW/SF Premium Carbon limbs (longs at 34# and the bottom limb is slightly twisted on this Excel riser) that pulls 41# at 30" that is a great shooter.

Not sure of your draw length and if the short limb length would work for you.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh yea...the 21" Excel riser pictured has one grip/handle screw that appears to be "fused" to the riser (electrolysis between the riser and screw?). One screw comes out as expected, while the other is stuck to the point of needing a socket wrench and allen tipped socket to MAYBE get it loose. I still plan on making a Hickory handle/grip that has a wider throat and is let in more so it sits froward more towards the back side of the bow.

When I was working in the "Marine Industry" any Stainless Steel part that was attached to an alloy part got a layer of black electrical tape and the screw was given a liberal application of Silicon Seal prior to install. I need to remember to remove all screws from my alloy risers and give them some similiar treatment.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

IMHO the best value in a production bow can be found at Trad Tech in an ILF rig 

I just set a buddy up with a Titan II riser and some BM limbs for a tad higher but not much more than your target price 

That bow shoots as well as customs In my rack that double the price 

If you just buy an ILF riser you can buy Used ILF limbs to you find something that you really like


----------



## joebobf (Apr 9, 2012)

JParanee said:


> IMHO the best value in a production bow can be found at Trad Tech in an ILF rig


A brand new Pinn II and a set of Black Max carbons will set you back right at $500. If you try and decide you don't like the riser, limbs or both, you can get most of your money back right here on the classifieds.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

Look at a Fedora bow 475 for a good bow built by a good man.


----------



## RodB (Nov 23, 2006)

You cannot get a better bow than Mike Palmer's lowest priced takedown recurve... a little higher than your price range...but worth it. 

He makes one of the best bows in the country and is now located in Colorado. 

He only recently began offering the less expensive models. 

http://www.palmerbows.com/PalmerBody.htm

RodB


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

A lightly used Bear super kodiak


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd find a Warf with a well-done conversion and add some mid-range limbs. You'd have a great bow and money for a whole shooting kit for less than your target.....


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Hunting in Ontario with a metal riser...not for me, thank you. I know a wood grip gives a bit of insulation but that metal riser is still a big heat sink if you are the type that likes to hold on to your bow when hunting. I had several metal riser compounds with wood grips and had to hang them, couldn't hold them in my hand in cold weather (I'll admit they were better than _no_ wood grip on a metal riser...but not much). Just mentioning it, I'm not anti-metal except for the cold factor.

There are lots of good metal riser ILF bows, but the Trad Tech Pinnacle ll is a nice wood riser ILF bow if your taste swings that way. Good value and Lancaster carries them.

In your price range, with you already eliminating the used custom option, I would go ILF without doubt.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Sooo…got a budget…and a goal…“hopes of deer hunting”…but familiarity/experience with the subject (traditional equipment) appears to be absent, in the information provided…in which case all I wanted to offer was hopes that your budget allows for arrows, target, etc. If all you have to spend is the $4-500 then I’d want to keep the bow around $100 or so below the budget mark (…which could be an optimistic estimate…kinda depends on how your choice of bow, at your specs suits, you). Anyhow…Hope everything works out for the best…keep it fun. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

There are a lot of great options out there, many of which have been mentioned on this thread. As far as hunting with metal risers in the cold, wear a glove. It works for me and my Titan riser, even in sub-zero weather.


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Why don't you just go to Shooters Choice in Waterloo? the best bow shop in Canada is in your home town and carries tradtech hoyt bear samic Navajo horne etc., and usually a good selection of used bows. Check em out online.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

From where you live you should either go to the bow shop or open a mailing address in Lewiston and get US stuff delivered there.
My advice, go for a good riser and cheaper limbs.


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you ever shot before? I started 3 years ago with 50 lbs. at the advice of a compound friend and Cabela's. BAD, let me repeat, BAD idea! Developed a shoulder impingement in 4 days and had to put it down. Got on here and got great advice and started over with ILF set up @ 26lbs. Now I shoot my ILF rig with #40 limbs and a #35 longbow for tournaments and am getting a #45 longbow built to hunt with. Allows you to develop these new muscle groups without injury and more importantly better form. It is something I wish I had known first!


----------



## Traditional (Dec 24, 2013)

So I just got back from "The Bow Shop" in Waterloo and ordered a 19" Trad Tech Pinnacle II, should be in stock in a month or two. I've spend a lot of time and money in this store over the past 15 years but despite previous posts they don't have a great selection in stock. They do have traditional bows and I was able to take a look at a used Pinnacle II and it felt good to me. 

Now can you guys confirm for me what bow length I will have with what limbs. Is it correct that with a 19" riser and MEDIUM TT black max limbs I would have a 62" bow and then with LONG TT black max limbs I would have a 64" bow? I wanna be close to 30 pounds in draw weight so with a 19" riser I should loose about 2 pounds right? But then my draw length is about 28.5" to 29" so I should make that back up. Can you guys explain how the tiller system works with these ILF systems. Thanks


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats on the PinII! Appears to be a very good bow.

From LAS:

Correct String Length:
Short = 60"
Medium = 62"
Long = 64"

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/tradtech-pinnacle-ii-traditional-bow-package.html

See links at left under "MAUFACT...DOWNLOADS"

Here is some info on a first bow kit:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1588147

Here is some vid on form and exercises:
http://www.archerygb.org/support/operations/coaches/coaching_videos.php

Here is some info on tuning:
http://veraxservice.net/arch/tune.html

Good Luck!


----------



## Traditional (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm sorry but I am a complete noob, is the string length the same as what the overall bow length would be? So I am trying to get a 62" recurve bow sooo with the 19" Pinnacle II riser I would need MEDIUM TT Black Max limbs right?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Heh... directed to the OP... 

I've been considering selling something that would fit what you are looking for, as I don't use it... I'm in Guelph but I'm over to the Bowshop regular. Bought this bow a couple years ago to take travelling, but I've never used it beyond the first trip round a 3D course.

Sammick Squall TD
50# 60" AMO

http://samicksports.com/h_squall.html 

PM me if you are interested... we'll setup a time for you to shoot it, I'll be entirely reasonable on the price as it was around a 400$ bow new, only used once.


----------



## Traditional (Dec 24, 2013)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Heh... directed to the OP... I've been considering selling something that would fit what you are looking for, as I don't use it... I'm in Guelph but I'm over to the Bowshop regular. Bought this bow a couple years ago to take travelling, but I've never used it beyond the first trip round a 3D course.
> 
> Sammick Squall TD
> 50# 60" AMO
> ...


I appreciate the offer but I am going to order some 30 pound limbs and shoot them for 6 months or so to practice and build up muscle memory. Im gonna start out low poundage and build up, I don't see myself in a 50# bow for about a year now. Thanks


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Good choice. I was just about to chime in about the weight thing when I see you have wisely started out at a reasonable draw weight, 30 lbs. Good choices. The traditional road is a good road but it ain't no easy road. Build those muscles and muscle memory carefully. Get those fifty lb. limbs when you can , shoot them occasionally and when you can draw them with no compromise in form then you are golden. By the way Ontario law is reasonable, 40 lbs is good for deer, 50 lbs. for bear and moose.
Good luck.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Trad -

This is going to get a little tricky so hang on. 
Yes a 19" riser + medium limbs should equal a 62" bow. 

According to AMO (Archery Manufacturers Org) he BOW length is 3" longer than the string length.
More practically, the string is 3" shorter than the AMO bow length.
Therefore a 62" bow built to AMO specs will take a 59" string.
To further confuse matters, you should be able to order an AMO 62" string or a 59" actual length string and get the same thing.
Again, that assumes the bow was built to AMO specs, and you want the generic brace height.

Viper1 out.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Traditional said:


> I appreciate the offer but I am going to order some 30 pound limbs and shoot them for 6 months or so to practice and build up muscle memory. Im gonna start out low poundage and build up, I don't see myself in a 50# bow for about a year now. Thanks


No worries... might still be around in a year or so... 

I have a collection/addiction... :embara:


----------



## Traditional (Dec 24, 2013)

I am just in a toss up as to which length of limbs to buy first. The overall goal is to get really accurate with a recurve and hunt with some 3D shooting mixed in. Will I be fine with the Medium limbs making a 62" bow, I won't be able to hunt with this first set of limbs cause they will only be 30 pounds. Would it be better to get the longs first making a 64" recurve to practice with. Or should I just get the mediums right out of the gate and get used to them, I think I wanna progress to mediums with my next (hunting weight) set making a smaller 62" user friendly hunting bow.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I hunt with 64" recurves. Treestand, brush blind, pop-up blind, no problems. I really doubt you would notice a 2" difference in bow length for hunting clearance, but a 2" difference is slightly noticeable from a shooting standpoint. I suppose it's personal preference but I definitely like shooting a longer recurve than a shorter one.


----------

